# ,  ?
.  111          () 100%     222.      ?            .

----------

- ....    ?

----------

> - ....    ?


,    ,   ...

----------


## .

**,   ,   -    .   .

----------

,  "111"   100%   "222",     .    "111"   .  -      .  "222"?

----------

,       .

----------

> ,  "111"   100%   "222",     .    "111"   .  -      .  "222"?


     .

----------

?

----------


## .

--,       ,      "222".   ,             .

----------

> "222


,  :



> .





> 


      ........

----------


## .

"222",   .

----------

.         ,    ,       "222"     .    ,          .   :    
1. 58.1 98.2 -    
2. 98.2 86. -     . 
 ,  ?

----------


## .

. 86      .  .

----------


## .

(       :Smilie:  ),       .    .
1. 58-86 -        . 98    .
  86      .   ,      .        -.   :
2. 86 - 83.  )        (     ),      ? )   .
  -   ?

----------

> (       ),       .    .
> 1. 58-86 -        . 98    .
>   86      .   ,      .        -.   :
> 2. 86 - 83.  )        (     ),      ? )   .
>   -   ?



,     .  83   ,    .   98   ,    ,     .    !

----------

58-86  86-83      . 

     ,  , , -,     .
,   2 .2 .251  "        .              ..."
   2 "  ,         "
 ,     ,   ,          ,          ,  ,    .     .

----------


## .

**,  ,           :yes: 
**,        (  , ?),       ...

----------

> **,  ,          
> **,        (  , ?),       ...


.    "    "   " .2..251 "     ".
    .

----------

